# Sophie Howard & Leah Francis - Topless in Nuts Magazine Jan 2011 scans x6



## beachkini (13 Jan. 2011)




----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2011)

:thx: dir für die heissen Mädels


----------



## Tom G. (18 Jan. 2011)

Neben der gut gebräunten Leah wirkt Sophie etwas blass, trotzdem schöne und lustige Fotos


----------



## Kurupt (4 Feb. 2011)

Outtakes x33




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2011)

Tolles Update :thx: dir


----------



## Punisher (4 Feb. 2011)

heiße Mädels, tolles Duo


----------

